# The Survival Pencil Sharpener



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Those cheap little pencil sharpeners are a great way to make shavings that can be used to start fires. They are inexpensive, light weight, and can quickly turn any pencil-sized stick into a pile of tinder that can help get your fire going in no time.

Get one and throw it in your BOB, and you need never be short of tinder! Yay!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I guess if you lose your knife and the ability to find small pieces of wood while in the wilderness...


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I guess if you lose your knife and the ability to find small pieces of wood while in the wilderness...


More apt to lose one of those tiny pencil sharpeners than a knife.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I may agree that a knife is a better option, but I like this line of thinking. It's outside the box. I never thought of it. I'm glad that Prepadoodle did.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> I may agree that a knife is a better option, but I like this line of thinking. It's outside the box. I never thought of it. I'm glad that Prepadoodle did.


All I can say to this is... try it. Yeah, I can make a feather stick with my knife, but the shavings work better.

My 'preps' (if you want to call them that, I don't consider myself to be a prepper) include redundancy in critical systems like fire starting and water purification. I have a small fire starting kit I pack with me when tromping around the woods. It's in a small tin, and contains a Bic lighter, a small magnifying lens, waterproof matches, and whatever fire stuff I find along the way, like pine resin and birch bark. And yes, I recently added a small pencil sharpener.

But here's the bottom line... if you don't want to add one to your kit... don't.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

We learned how to shave sticks with a pencil sharpener for fires in girl scouts. Lots of sites recommend them for Bobs. I have one in mine.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Seen this before, but had forgotten about it. Nice idea, small, lightweight, good idea overall


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I like it Doodle. Not like it takes a bunch room or add's a ton of weight. Don't see the harm in having one on board.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I like it and I bet it would slip right past airport security checkpoint, if not, it's free to drop in a trashcan.

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> if you don't want to add one to your kit... don't.


Option 2 - Do not add one to my preps and poke fun at you for doing so

I have one question...do you also keep a piece of concrete just in case you lose you can opener


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have tried this. It works well enough that I have had one in my ghb and survival kits for awhile. Super simple and easy. Easier and safer than messing with feaher sticks with cold hands. All I can say to the haters is this: don't knock it till you try it...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

And you can sharpen that little stubby pencil you may be carrying. I would think using the sharpener would be faster than making a feather stick.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Prepadoodle, don't be worried by the "oh yeah" crowds. 
Awesome little tip. 
I think I will add a few to my truck bags.



And, I don't carry concrete. I carry a brick.
Oh, and a P38


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

*The Survival Big Chunk of Concrete*

If you don't already have one, a nice head-sized chunk of concrete is a good addition to any BOB. Just carrying it around will have a dramatic impact on your cardiovascular conditioning, but there are many other uses too.

They make a good (if lumpy and somewhat uncomfortable) pillow.

You can use it to pound in tent pegs.

You can use it to pound in the heads of any trolls you meet. Modern trolls don't just live under bridges, so keep it handy!

Some even claim it can be used to open cans, though I don't really see how this is supposed to work. Sure, if it's a big smooth piece, you can flip your can upside down and rub it until you see juice leaking, then the top will come off easily. However, just bashing the can with the concrete is kinda goofy and probably won't work all that well. Besides, that's what the M-48 Kommando Tactical War Hammer is for!

Other uses include; fly swatting, camp stool, anchor (in case you're in a boat and, you know, lose your anchor), cook fire pot propperupper, and you can use it to construct the deadly big chunk of concrete swinging on 550 paracord man trap.

Even though the chunk of concrete is inexpensive and highly versatile, it's probably better to try really really hard to keep track of your can opener. One way to prevent its loss is to chain the damn thing to, yes, a big chunk of concrete!!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Another great addition to the concrete is the 1" steel solid stock walking stick.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tip in the pencil sharpener, I knew about it and had forgotten, so more of a reminder. Uhm, I think I'll pass on the survival concrete. :lol: 
A P38? Yes! another handy item to carry. I keep one on my key ring and I have spares.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Those cheap little pencil sharpeners are a great way to make shavings that can be used to start fires. They are inexpensive, light weight, and can quickly turn any pencil-sized stick into a pile of tinder that can help get your fire going in no time.
> 
> Get one and throw it in your BOB, and you need never be short of tinder! Yay!


Great idea!

Also, while it is true you can use your knife instead, one small cut (i'm sure all of you at one point have cut yourself with a knife) during true survival has the potential to kill you. I don't foresee accidentally getting cut while using this...


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Good idea on the pencil sharpener, I'm gonna grab a couple. I think it would be faster and easier then with a knife. 

As for the concrete and steel walking stick I think I will have to find some locally shipping might be a little steep.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

*yeah.the pencil sharpener is a great idea.especially when in a hurry for some shavings.*


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, I got a pencil sharpener on my list to buy, but how many pencils do you recommend?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Ok, I got a pencil sharpener on my list to buy, but how many pencils do you recommend?


Well, there are 3 kinds of people; those who can count and those who can't.

I would get one pencil for each, so three total would be good.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

OK, thankx


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Option 2 - Do not add one to my preps and poke fun at you for doing so
> 
> I have one question...do you also keep a piece of concrete just in case you lose you can opener


Now, that's a darn good question- do you open cans and throw them in ziplocs or do you toss cans in and lean on a knife to be your backup?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Well, there are 3 kinds of people; those who can count and those who can't.
> 
> I would get one pencil for each, so three total would be good.


Nuther question. Does the graphite core of a pencil burn? I know it's mixed with a certain percentage of clay, but I have no idea how much or if it's enough to keep it from burning.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Only one way to find out.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

And nobody has wondered? Amazing. Well, since I'm breaking new ground, I'll consider myself a real prepper


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Graphite shouldn't burn however it can be ground up and used as a dry lube.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Graphite shouldn't burn however it can be ground up and used as a dry lube.


Separating the graphite from the wood shavings will take a while.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Good point MrsInor,
That would take a while. I was thinking more along the lines of exposing the graphite core of the pencil and scraping the graphite away with a knife. 
I suppose I should have been a bit more clear on that.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Good point MrsInor,
> That would take a while. I was thinking more along the lines of exposing the graphite core of the pencil and scraping the graphite away with a knife.
> I suppose I should have been a bit more clear on that.


Just giving you some cow manure.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Just giving you some cow manure.


Isn't cow manure flammable too? Should I keep some in my edc or my bob? How much should I prep?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes. Some manure from a male cow. There seems to be a lot of that around here.

Took me some research, but I finally found a reference that stated it was a bit hard to ignite, but since it IS carbon, it will burn. Nice that it comes in a neat package of wood tinder!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Come on guys, everybody knows there's lead in pencils


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

James m said:


> Isn't cow manure flammable too? Should I keep some in my edc or my bob? How much should I prep?


I think you're talking about Buffalo Chips. Some people call 'em organic frisbees, but they have a delightful scent, like MARIJUANA when they are properly dried. 
View attachment 7903


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Reading thru some of the older stuff I found this thread. I didn't think fire starter at 1st. I was thinking nice tips for emergency arrows.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You might want to keep a small hand sanitizer because the alcohol in it is flammable. It will light with a bic lighter and is hard to see the flame in daylight. The hand sanitizer is also good for after bathroom use, so double use. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I was thinking of the other kind of pencil sharpener with the crank...I guess that's the tactical model. Wonder if you can grind coffee with one.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I Keep pencil shavings and vaseline cotton balls in an old skoal can in my BOB


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Actually if one was looking for something to do double (triple) duty they'd get one of the taper tools for wood arrow shafts. I have one and use to shape the shafts to accept nocks and points. It could just as easily make shaving or sharper pencils. They are about the same size as a pancil sharpener maybe a bit bigger, still wouldn't take up any room to speak of.


----------

